

Dtrx: Intelligent archive extraction (2006) - rw
http://brettcsmith.org/2006/x/

======
thristian
There's not a lot of things I miss from Mac OS X since moving to Linux, but
StuffIt Expander's intelligent directory-creation is definitely one of them.
It looks like dtrx is basically the same thing - thanks!

